# Grease/Oil What with What???



## crashbowman (Sep 28, 2008)

I know this is an elementary questions, but I am a little confused on what to lube what with. I have a maintenance book and it refers to "grease" and then it also refers to "white lithium grease". I have also read about "white lithium grease" being in a spray can and then I have read of it being a thick grease in a tube. 

I went down to the store and found "lithium grease" which was in a tube and thick. I found "white lithium grease" in a spray can.

I was kind of wondering if someone or multiple people could kind of make a list of things to lube and what with. It would also be great if people could stay away from brand names, but if a certain brand is a must I understand. I guess I am looking for something like.

chain=chain oil
derailleur pivots=white lithium grease
threaded parts=???

Any help/information would be great.

Thanks,
John


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

This is really basic. Try www.parktool.com

You can't get grease into derailleur pivots. You must use oil. Even WD-40 will work for front or rear derailleur pivots.


----------



## crashbowman (Sep 28, 2008)

So what exactly is "grease"? Is the "lithium grease" I mentioned above "grease"?

Is the "White Lithium Grease" that I have in a spray can "grease"?

Also could something like "White Lithium Grease" in a spray can get into derailleur pivots?

Also my main problem with park tool's website on stuff like this is that it links me to their products. I can't buy a park tool product within an hour and a half of my house. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Grease defined*



crashbowman said:


> So what exactly is "grease"? Is the "lithium grease" I mentioned above "grease"?
> 
> Is the "White Lithium Grease" that I have in a spray can "grease"?
> 
> Also could something like "White Lithium Grease" in a spray can get into derailleur pivots?


White lithium grease (is there any other color of lithium grease?) certainly is grease, and it works fine for all bicycle applications like threads, bearings, and any metal-metal contact surfaces. It might not be as waterproof as some of the teflon containing and otherwise more "sophisticated" greases, but otherwise it's fine. The spray can is just a different delivery method. As long as the grease is reasonably thin (not stiff) it will be fine. As C-40 noted, you use oil on derailleur pivots.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Chain lube: home-made w/motor oil & mineral spirits
Grease:


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I like Phil Wood grease as well. I use it for all parts that call for grease.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I like Phil Wood grease as well. I use it for all parts that call for grease.



+2...me too


----------



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

Lithium grease is oil mixed with a lithium soap. The base oil of lithium greases varies, as does the amount of the soap and other additives. (And yes, there's black lithium grease.)

The stuff in the spray can is lithium grease mixed with a propellent and some volatile solvents. I don't think there's any call for spray grease on a bicycle, but it definitely comes in handy on a car.

I wonder if the Phil Wood grease is any different than "marine grease" sold for car and trailer axle bearings.


----------



## crashbowman (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. It has been great. I just have one question I guess. I have read a million times not to use WD-40 on a chain and a few times I have read not to use it on derailleur pivots. So I was wondering why it was okay for derailleur pivots?


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

Use grease where there are bearing running in cups & cones. Use oil where pivits and bolts need lubrication.

WD-40 is a solvent - NOT a lubricant. Don't use it as such:

http://bicycletutor.com/no-wd40-bike-chain/


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

WD-40 is, in fact, a lubricant. What makes it less than an ideal lubricant for some applications is its very low viscosity—it simply disappears too quickly. The WD-40 Material Safety Data Sheet lists the principal solvent (aliphatic hydrocarbon = mineral spirits) at 45-50%, the lubricant (petroleum base oil) at 15-25 %. If you look at the rest of the ingredients and then compare WD-40 to 3:1 mineral spirits-and-oil homebrew, you'll see how "thin" WD-40 is. But as said above, it's a good lube for derailleur pulleys—just lube more often than once a year.  

http://www.wd40.com/files/pdf/msds-wd494716385.pdf

/w


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I use WD-40 for everything that doesn't require grease, except the chain. It's fine for those applications. Derailleur, brake, shifters, and pulleys, and every once-in-a-while quick release pivot points.

I too, have heard so many people say that WD-40 is bad for your bike, I wouldn't let that stuff get near my bike, I know a guy whose bike was ruined because he used WD-40, WD-40 is not a lube, There's nothing worse than WD-40, etc., etc.

Bullcrap! They can provide absolutely no objective evidence that any of this id true. I agree completely with wim. It's fine for anything but the chain, and places that call for a heavier lube, e.g., grease.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Tri Flow is an excellent substitute for WD-40. It doesn't evaporate near as quick, and it is a better lubricant. WD40 is at it's bet when trying to eliminate water. The WD actually stands for water displacement. It's not a very good lube, but if you are about to head out on a ride with a dry, rusty chain, there is usually a can on your garage shelf. Use it, then go get some real lubricant.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I too, have heard so many people say that WD-40 is bad for your bike, I wouldn't let that stuff get near my bike, I know a guy whose bike was ruined because he used WD-40, WD-40 is not a lube, There's nothing worse than WD-40, etc., etc.


Well, a lot of those people have a real interest in selling you a tiny 4-oz. bottle of something "bike-specific" at $8.50 or so...


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

wim said:


> Well, a lot of those people have a real interest in selling you a tiny 4-oz. bottle of something "bike-specific" at $8.50 or so...


+1 

Before I became a stupid elitist cyclist prick, I used WD-40 for years and that bike still works with T9 on it now...


----------



## dougn (Jun 9, 2004)

yup wd 40 goes away too fast but is better than nothing

tri flow on the chain is good for one mt bike ride for me. it wipes off easily and doesn't collect dirt as bad as a heavier stuff. tri flow on dereailer pivots works good

i use finnish line wet weather chain lube on my road bike chains....just a half drop on each roller then wipe excess off. it's good for 100 miles


----------



## neil0502 (Feb 11, 2005)

WD finally getting its due :thumbsup: 

General info on torque, lubrication, and fasteners:

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=88

AND

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=89

AND

http://www.sacskyranch.com/antiseize.htm

AND

http://www.raskcycle.com/techtip/webdoc14.html


----------



## crashbowman (Sep 28, 2008)

So back about the time that I posted this original message I used the Spray Can White Lithium Grease on some threaded parts. It looks like anywhere I did that it rusted. Any ideas? Thanks,
John


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Idea*



crashbowman said:


> So back about the time that I posted this original message I used the Spray Can White Lithium Grease on some threaded parts. It looks like anywhere I did that it rusted. Any ideas?


Yeah, don't use that Spray Can White Lithium Grease on your bike.  Maybe there was something in the carrier that caused the problem? I've used spray grease on cars without a problem, so this might just have been a coincidence, but I have not been impressed by the grease that comes out of those cans, and used up the last of it on my garage door wheels. There are lots of good greases out there, so switch to one of them.


----------



## paulrad9 (Sep 25, 2005)

wrong thread


----------

